# Where did you attend highschool.



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I did a search and found nothing so I thought it might be interesting to know where others attended high school. 

Post up school and year graduated (optional on year if you don't want to give away your age).

I'll start- I am curious if anyone actually attended the same school I did. 

Skyline High School - Dallas, TX 

1985

If you want to add notables, go ahead.

For me, more famous people I attended school with during those years:

Dante Jones - Linebacker for OU and Chicago Bears

Larry Johnson - UNLV BB player and Charlotte Hornets in the NBA (Love the grandmama commercials)

Michael Johnson- Baylor and Olympic World Champion 200 and 400 meter sprinter.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Riverside Christian, River Ridge, La. Class of 1992. Valedictorian.


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

Lathrop High School - Fairbanks, AK 1975


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Anderson HS 1990 (Austin)
State runner up in baseball 1989. Beat Jon Peters and gang from Brenham. 

20 yr reunion next year. WOW !


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Sweeny


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Dobie/Clear Lake 1991 

Bottm 25% of class =)


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Robert E. Lee--Houston Class of 94


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Channelview High School. Class of 83'
Yes, that's where the Cheerleader thing took place.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

North Shore Senior High, Class of 1984.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Somerville High School 1962


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Memorial High School in west Houston. Class of 04


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

El Campo High home of the "Fighting Ricebirds" '79 . 30 year ann. coming up this year not gonna attend too many OLD people there!!


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

kempner '93--sugar land


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

Lamar Consolidated High School, '75 Rosenberg, Texas


----------



## wadefish (May 25, 2005)

Van Vleck High School 1994


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

BF Terry, Rosenberg 1991. Valedictorian-NOT!


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

Forest Park High School - Beaumont 1973


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

CE King...1980


LOL, I see some of them Channelview and Northshore guys on here...Rivals ya know!


----------



## mini me (Aug 7, 2006)

Lovington, NM 1197
Won a state title with Brian Urlacher who now plays for the bears


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> CE King...1980
> 
> LOL, I see some of them Channelview and Northshore guys on here...Rivals ya know!


CE King class of 1990. All we need is someone from Galena Park or Crosby to complete an East Side Brew Crew. Anheiser Busch is over there ya know.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Not the same town anymore*

Pearland '76 "Dobie still sux"


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lincoln High School Brooklyn, New York.............naw I'm joking. Born and raised in LaPorte Tx. La Porte High School 2002


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

Tuloso Midway High school, Corpus Christi, Texas class of 1972


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Westbury High School class of 79, formerly the Rebels, don't think Johnny Reb is the mascot anymore. 30 year reunion this year, seems like 20 minutes ago I graduated


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

Ingleside High School - Class of 96


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Karlsruhe American High School, Karlsruhe Germany
Burgess High School, El Paso Texas
John Marshall High School, San Antonio Texas

Yea, we moved a lot..


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

rlw said:


> El Campo High home of the "Fighting Ricebirds" '79 . 30 year ann. coming up this year not gonna attend too many OLD people there!!


Ricebirds ?? That's almost has funny as the Fightin' Sandcrabs.

of course I was a Trojan ! :rotfl:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> texas city high school - class of '75.
> 
> you forgot to mention that there were only two people in your graduating class. :smile:


LOL_ Wrong for that!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Barbers Hill - class of 1976


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

texas city high school - class of 1975.



coachlaw said:


> Riverside Christian, River Ridge, La. Class of 1992. _*Valedictorian*_.


you forgot to mention that there were only two people in your graduating class. :smile:


----------



## corndog 69 (Jul 14, 2008)

Brazoswood class of 88


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

JERSEY VILLAGE, CLASS OF 92


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Bwood 1997


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Robert E. Lee Baytown, Texas... Fighting Ganders 1970.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Clear Creek, League City class of 86.


----------



## Shoal Time (Sep 4, 2007)

Angleton High School, home of the Fighting Wildcats 1989


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

mtaswt said:


> kempner '93--sugar land


Kempner '92


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Sam Rayburn Pasadena, Tx 1999


----------



## Troutmastr0805 (Feb 2, 2007)

Baytown Christan Academy---07


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Ross S. Sterling Baytown 1998


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Ricebirds ?? That's almost has funny as the Fightin' Sandcrabs.
> 
> of course I was a Trojan ! :rotfl:


Bad part is the Sandcrabs were in our district.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Cypress Creek
Houston, TX
98'


----------



## crab.claw (Jun 13, 2008)

Round Rock High School, 2000


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Aztec High School - 1992

Aztec, New Mexico


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

C.E.King---Sheldon,Texas-- Class of '91


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Santa Fe High TX 83


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

thabeezer said:


> Robert E. Lee--Houston Class of 94


Same here - Lee Generals. Class of 1982.

Used to be a good school, now known as a "dropout factory".

Most famous alumni would be Billy Gibbons of ZZ Top.

Or perhaps RJ Wilkerson, who sat behind me in home room (and played on my little league team)...

http://altlaw.org/v1/cases/528233

"Mastermind" of the Malibu Grand Prix murders in Houston in July of 1983...


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

Lamar Consolidated '02


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

SAM RAYBURN, 99, pasadena


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

St.Pius X High School
Houston, TX
c/o 2005


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Angleton 87


----------



## TX Mike (May 21, 2007)

Port Neches-Groves HS
Port Neches, TX 
Class of '93


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Cooper High School class of '90
Cooper, TX (Population 2200)


Played football and baskketball with Byron "Bam" Morris - Texas Tech, Pittsburgh Steelers, Kansas City Chiefs running back.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

Attended Clear Creek 1993-95 WildCats
Graduated from Galveston O'Connell - c/o 1996 Buccaneers


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

Friendswood '91


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

Converse (SA) Judson, 1985...can't spell valediktorian...


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

B'Wood '91


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

Livingston High 96 - Livingston Texas


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

West Columbia, Texas
Class of 82


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Friendswood - 1986


----------



## captn mark (Jun 22, 2006)

clear brook High
1994


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Sharpstown High School Class of 1982
Texas State 5A baseball champs!


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

Milby 79


----------



## Teedavid (Aug 12, 2005)

Channelview "71"

The cheerleader participants when to school in my era!


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

LaMarque `83


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Clear Lake High...Class of '84.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

St. Thomas H.S...Class of '79


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Gregory-Portland High School... Class of '02. Home of the fighting Wildcats.


----------



## possum2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Waltrip (HISD) 1981 most famous alum I guess Patrick Swayze


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Cy-Creek '91


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Science Academy of South Texas
Mercedes, Texas


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Old Whaler said:


> Sharpstown High School Class of 1982
> Texas State 5A baseball champs!


Married a Sharpstown girl, 27 years now, talked earlier this year and it looks like she is gonna give me one more


----------



## rules246 (Jun 11, 2007)

Kelly in beaumont 1985


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Giddings State School, 1983.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Nederland High School, Nederland TX, 1992


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

B'Wood '94
(Brazoswood)


----------



## Churchill Fisherman (May 2, 2008)

*Columbia high school 1981.*

Columbia High School 1981. Columbia Brazoria ISD. West Columbia Texas.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*old*

north shore '92

lot of old farts on here...


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Giddings State School, 1983.


That answers many questions about U!!!


----------



## Mr. Fish (Jun 25, 2007)

Lamar Consolidate '02


----------



## 3Whalers (Oct 9, 2008)

Waltrip HS (HISD) 1971
Rams


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

Columbia HS (West Columbia) class of '91


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

J. Frank Dobie 85


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Santa Fe High '89


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Giddings State School, 1983.


classic!!


----------



## BillyBird (Jan 11, 2005)

Deer Park, 1969


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Lufkin High had 7 of the best years of my life there


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Lufkin High had 7 of the best years of my life there


Giving yourself a bit too much credit, eh?


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Wharton High School 1961.........bunch'a youngsters on this board 

Bob


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

BELLAIRE HIGH 1972


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Klein Forest '95


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Dayton HS 1988, Go Broncos!


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

John H. Reagan Houston 1970
Dan Rather (puke) 49
Craig Reynolds 71


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Rice High School 
"Class of 98"


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

Dayton High School, Dayton TX.....class of 1984

Trevor


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Danbury High School-Class of 99
Big graduating class of about 60 something lol!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Winston Churchill - San Antonio - 1970


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*Man i'm getting old*

Every where we go, people want to know who we are, where we come from, so we tell them, we are the Generals, Mighty Mighty Generals...Aldine MacArthur C/O 89 back when we were good.lol old school 21 5A represent..

I can't spell validictorian either....lol


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Round Rock High School, Dragons....
'95, getting old!!!!
Several pro athletes went to RRHS a few years behind me (mostly baseball). I'm sure there are more notables but I'm just not up on who they are. No big names that I'm aware of.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Ballinger High School, 2000


----------



## NTexHunter (Feb 24, 2009)

Seymour High School, Seymour, Texas class of 2003


----------



## Sometimer (Nov 2, 2006)

Killeen High School - Killeen, TX 1981. Should've graduated in '80, but I skipped too many classes. Even though I made A's and B's for the 1980 year even not being in class, they still held me back a year. Oh well, that was then...


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

Aransas Pass High School 1969
Class motto "69 is fine"


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

Pearland, 1992 Fighting Oilers!


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Weslaco High School 1974 . Weslaco, Texas


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

MacArthur - San Antonio 1988


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

S P Waltrip Sr. High
Class of 1974
Houston,TX


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Oconnell High School, Galveston, '78


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Lots of roughnecks here, Columbia-83


----------



## POC Wader (Feb 1, 2009)

Pasadena High School '61


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

Sam Houston High School class of 99
Didn't go to school with but played against
Carl Crawford and Josh Beckett


----------



## golfer47 (May 13, 2006)

Ector High School,Odessa,Texas 1966


----------



## tsite (May 21, 2006)

angleton high school, class of 78


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Pasadena High school, 1978. Before the invasion................


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Chireno High School class of 94


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

*Bellaire High School *

*Class of '57 (like the Statler Bros. song)*
Houston

#1 daughter was class of '76
#2 daughter was class of '78

#1 grandson was class of '07
#2 grandson will be class of '11


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

John Foster Dulles High School 1985
SugarLand, TX


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

seattleman1969 said:


> Dayton HS 1988, Go Broncos!


Now, Brandon, you should know that we yelled it with a "H" in there at the games and pep rallies...lol!

Dayton High c/o '89


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

Uvalde HS - 98


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

LaMarque - 1975


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Pasadena 1964


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

LaMarque 1987


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

Kelly in Beaumont 2006


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Jersey Village High School, Class of '91....GO FALCONS!


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Fighting Columbia Roughnecks - 1987
What? No Sweeny Bull Dogs? :slimer: Thank God !!!


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Bellaire class of '70.


----------



## solrac (Aug 31, 2007)

Bellaire Class of 1989.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Columbia Roughneck- '76


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

cloudfishing said:


> Lots of roughnecks here, Columbia-83


Yes Sir.........West Columbia 2003


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Katy High class of '88.

Knew Renee Zellweger('87).


----------



## whaler18 (Aug 3, 2006)

Baytown Sterling - Class of '93
:cheers:


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Barbers Hill....class of '88


----------



## majekfishing (May 8, 2008)

Jesse H. Jones "70 or 71"


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Jersey Village 92'


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

*Lufkin*

Lufkin High School Class of 2003....won state with reggie and the gang


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Waianae High school, Oahu Hawaii class of 70. I was never so afraid of going to school in my life.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

The Fightin Gobblers!
*GOOO MEEAAN GREEEN!!!*


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Texas City High C/O 2003


----------



## rwayne (Aug 29, 2005)

Connally High Cadets-63---Waco, Texas


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*THS*

Tidehaven High School. El Maton, Texas Class of 1997

http://www.tidehavenisd.com/


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*BOLD AND MIGHTY CLASS OF 1990*

HIGH SCHOOL FOR LAW ENFORCEMENT AND CRIMINAL JUSTICE


----------



## DQW (May 26, 2006)

Columbia High Class 1982


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

DiveMaster said:


> Fighting Columbia Roughnecks - 1987
> What? No Sweeny Bull Dogs? :slimer: Thank God !!!


Check post #5...as always, if WC bothers to show up, it is always a wasted trip. :biggrin:


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Man am I gonna stick out like a sore thumb on this one.
Freshman(9th) at Klein Forest...Houston
Berkeley High Class of 86'..Berkeley,Cal.


----------



## duckdawg (Jan 13, 2005)

Klein class of '93


----------



## Chaser_99 (Sep 3, 2008)

Brazosport High Freeport Class of 99


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Mayde Creek '96


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Tomball High School class of 1990 (barely)


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Strake Jesuit Fighting Crusader here....Class of 1998


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Van Vleck Class of 91


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Channelview Falcons - Class of '00 (That's 2000, not 1900).


----------



## GettinGone (Dec 15, 2007)

Santa Fe Indians, Class of '74


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Sweeny Texas 1989, home of THE Bulldogs! GATA! Has anyone seen Elmo lately?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Island Trees HS, Levittown, NY 1981

Eddie Money graduated from there too. The school made national news back in the 70's for book bannings.


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

Robert E. Lee Ganders C/O 94 should have been 93
Baytown's Finest


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

CLC in Houston's third ward.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Class*

Marian Christian 86-89
Graduated from St. Thomas in 1990

Went to school and played basketball with Taju and Afis Olajuwon.
Rockets occasionally practiced with us. Personally practiced with Calvin Murphy.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Actually I did go to school in WC through JR high and into 10th grade, I actually wore a Roughneck uniform as well as a Bulldog. Moved west of the river so I changed schools back to SISD.


----------



## TokioTX (Apr 10, 2009)

Chillicothe H.S. Class of 77
Plains H.S.


----------



## kdeaux2002 (Mar 29, 2005)

Bay City Blackcats '96


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

Allen Military Academy, Bryan '71

BS


----------



## Txducksndogs (Dec 30, 2007)

dobie 83
pearland sucks more


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Robert E. Lee Ganders.
Baytown TX Class 1974


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Sam Houston High
Houston Tx
Class of 71


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

saltwater_therapy said:


> Tidehaven High School. El Maton, Texas Class of 1997
> 
> http://www.tidehavenisd.com/


I had to read 15 pages before I found another Tiger. Tidehaven Tigers class of '04


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

coachlaw said:


> Riverside Christian, River Ridge, La. Class of 1992. Valedictorian.


Was it a class of 1?


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Port Neches - Grove '84


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Jesse Jones HS Houston, class of 1966


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

Aransas Pass, '81


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Aransas Pass High School, '72


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

South Houston HS - 84, but a proud Pearland Oiler Fan now!!
and still not a big Dobie Longhorn fan


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

Boling High, Boling Texas 1977


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Rockport-Fulton 1982. Most used cheer was "Two, four, six, eight, score before we graduate!"


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Milby - '71


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Jefferson High '80 1/4 !


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

SWEENY C/O '02


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

James Madison 1975

Home of Vince Young.
My girlfriend was Elizabeth Strause. Her father was the late Jack "Treetop" Strause, Poker Hall of Famer and author of the term "A chip and a prayer."


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

Pasadena High -- 1979


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Our class motto: "Beer is good, sex is great, we're the class of '98"!
Big Spring HS, Big Spring TX
Hometown is Rockport. Several athletes came from BS. 
None of them pro fishermen so I don't remember their names hwell:. I think I even played football with some of them.

ACBOB, THAT IS HORRIBLE!!!!!! :rotfl:
Ready for some sharkin'?


----------



## DOUBLE-HOOKUP (Feb 28, 2006)

*Westchester Wildcats 1971*


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

boatmanjohn said:


> Our class motto: "Beer is good, sex is great, we're the class of '98"!
> Big Spring HS, Big Spring TX
> Hometown is Rockport. Several athletes came from BS.
> None of them pro fishermen so I don't remember their names hwell:. I think I even played football with some of them.
> ...


"guess we'll wait 'til 2008"???

hah

j/k

a


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

Alvin H.S. Alvin, Tx. Class of 1985

I don't know any famous people frpm there.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Went to Lufkin High thru my junior year, graduated from Hudson High. Class of 1993.


----------



## flounderhead (Nov 10, 2005)

Sam Rayburn ;:texasflag Pasadena, Tx 1975


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

Deer Park Class of 1995 Home of the Fighting Deer....


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*NHS*

Needville High School, 2004. Anyone else?


----------



## schmitty (May 16, 2006)

Apollo High School, St. Cloud Minnesota --- class of '72

All of my kids(3) graduated from Victoria High School - Go Stings

Now we've got the vipers and going to get Victoria East and Victoria West something or anothers...


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Lamesa H. S. 1965 Golden Tornadoes


----------



## jlarge (Sep 15, 2006)

B'Port - '90 I have BHD.......Barely High School


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

*HSPVA in Houston. Go Fighting Cellists*


----------



## Crack Oar (Sep 15, 2005)

Happy High School, Happy, TEXAS


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Klein High School Class o' 1994......... Bearkats! Clap! Clap! Bearkats!


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

Ball High School Galveston c/o 2001


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Brazosport High School '69


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Winston Churchill High School, class of '78
San Antonio, TX


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Cy-Fair class of 75 BFND


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

corpus christi carroll class of 2010


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

Rockport-Fulton Pirates until 93- then Jennings High Bulldogs, Jennings, LA C/O 95.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Baytown Sterling 1971 :cheers:


----------



## JBO (Aug 13, 2005)

Alvin 1980


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Harvard High School for the Overachievers, class of '71.


----------



## polarpescador (Jan 3, 2007)

University of Southern Clute * USC *
AKA Brazoswood '76


----------



## hogracer1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Sam Rayburn Pasadena, Tx 1969


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Victoria High class of 92'
*cant believe I'm the only one???


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

Liberty, TX 1992


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

E.L. Furr High School, Class of 89'
:cheers:


----------



## Stripe Mullett (Aug 20, 2008)

None of my friends have figured out this internet thing. I guess I'm the only one.
San Marcos High School Class of 85'
"Go Rattlers"


----------



## ENGULFED (Aug 15, 2005)

Marine Military Academy - Harlingen, Tx. - Class of 85


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Boerne High School-Class of '03


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Lyford High School. Class of 1965. Only there my senior year. first three years of high school were at Corpus Christi Minor Seminary.


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

St. Anthony Catholic Highschool - 1987 **Yellowjackets**
San Antonio, TX
(formerly St. Anthony High School Seminary)


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Clear Creek, League City c/o 71


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

Channelview HIGH class of 83


----------



## westexas (Oct 14, 2006)

Abernathy High School Class 86'


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

pasadena high 1975


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes there is a high school in Vidor, Texas. 1967 was a good year


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

New Braunfels High School...Mighty Unicorns 1986


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

Calallen High School '96
Corpus Christi


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I have not seen anyone else so i will be the first to do it.
Calhoun Sandcrabs 1998


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Westbury High
Houston--isd
GO REBBLES
class of 75


----------



## Harbordog (Mar 18, 2009)

Brazoswood class of 1975. We were the 4A Texas state football champions that was before 5A came to being. Oh by the way did I mention I was all district. Glory Days!!


----------



## amerson357 (Jul 7, 2004)

Alief Hastings Class of 1991


----------



## fishinkid (Feb 18, 2008)

BELLVILLE HIGH SCHOOL CLASS OF 08 GOOD TIMES :cheers:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

South Houston High School class of 1986.


----------



## chasingtails (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok I'll go there Port Lavaca 1986 Fighting Sandcrabs


----------



## NotEnough (Aug 27, 2008)

Another J. Frank Dobie Longhorn here....'88


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Pasadena High ,,c/o 75...Go Eagles!!!


----------



## coastalgriff (Jul 2, 2005)

Thomas Downey High School - Modesto, Ca Class of 1992. Played football with Tony Graziani. George Lucas is probably the most famous alumni.


----------



## NVUS2 (Aug 14, 2005)

Dobie c/o '82

SWTSU c/o '88


----------



## speckfisher (Apr 11, 2006)

James Madison 
Houston 1982


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Oak Grove, Mississippi 1964. I graduated in the top 30. We only had 28 grads.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

Wylie High School, Abilene Texas c/o 1995


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bridgeport High School, Bridgeport Texas class of 1966


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> South Houston High School class of 1986.


Now see...I would of sworn your answer would of been Ridgemont High!


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

Industrial High School C/O '02. Vanderbilt, TX


----------



## stevg (Aug 31, 2008)

Samuel Clemens
Schertz Texas
Class of 71


----------



## Tex4x4Fsh (Jul 21, 2006)

Cypress Falls - 1999

Scott Kazmir 2000 - Tampa Bay Devil Rays


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

Dobie class of '97


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Robert E. Lee Ganders.
Baytown TX Class of 1967


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Santa Fe '82.  I tutored that Flat Fishy dude all the way through but didn't do a very good job evidently :rotfl:


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Actually, I'm a little amazed that we have so many high school graduates on this board. 

Ha!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## bullstuff0 (Aug 29, 2008)

Calhoun High School, home of the fighting Sandcrabs, 1974


----------



## CC Duck (May 24, 2004)

Lockhart High School 1990

Most notable alumni from my class

.

.

.

Me!!

Just kidding!! HA-HA!!

Lockhart High School had three members that were "Junction Boys" for Texas A&M with Coach Bear Bryant.

CC Duck


----------



## donald (Aug 8, 2008)

BF TERRY CLASS OF 91. COULD NOT LET HOT ROD BE THE LONE RANGER HERE!!!!!!

RANGERS FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Fighting Yellow Jackets

Galena Park 1978


----------



## 18outrage (Oct 12, 2007)

S.P. Waltrip Rams
Class of 1981


----------



## njacob (May 21, 2004)

lamar consolidated '96


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

Industrial High School - Vanderbilt Texas - Class of 1994 Fighting Cobras>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Brazosport High Freeport Class of 72


----------



## Tookeman (Mar 28, 2006)

N. Ft. Myers High School, N. Ft. Myers FL.
Red Knights, class of 82

Mike Greenwell, Boston Red Socks, 82, new him pretty well.

Deion Sanders, not sure what year, Cowboys. Knew of him and that was more than I cared to.

Chuck


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Los Fresnos High School, Rio Grande Valley, Class of '66

Owner of the '65 Grand Champion Middle-Weight Hampshire, San 
Antonio Livestock Show

Notables: Why, me, of course!


----------



## jxallsbr (Mar 25, 2009)

Hargrave High School.
Huffman,TX
Class of 2000.


----------



## BajaRat (Aug 5, 2005)

J. Frank Dobie 1973 (should've been 1972 but spent one year at the beach):rybka:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

James Madison High School, 1971


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

Canton high school class of 1971


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

Victoria St. Joseph '01


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Eh take a guess....

Class of 2000...


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Creek*

Clear Creek High School...1996


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Pasadena High School/1977


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tuloso-Midway Class of 1984, Corpus Christi


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Ross S. Sterling Baytown 1976


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Edinburg High- Class of '74


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

Garrison Class Of 1967.. Winner of the State 2A Football Champonship 2003


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 18, 2008)

Brazoswood, 1975.


----------



## Gnfishin (Mar 20, 2006)

:texasflagMidland high, Midland Tx. class of 68.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

San Angelo Central High. San Angelo,Texas Class of 79
Go Bobcats


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

La Porte, 1974


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*CLEAR CREEK HIGH SCHOOL *1978


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Tuloso-Midway Class of 1984, Corpus Christi


Calallen 93


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Galena Park - 1963


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Mac Arthur Generals - Alidine ISD. "84"


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Galveston - O'Connell High
14 consecutive TCIL State Tennis Championships


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

deerdude2000 said:


> Cy-Fair class of 75 BFND


better say what BFNDS means

I could come up with some duzies Don!!!


----------



## Woody (May 25, 2004)

Uvalde High School '92

Uvalde, Tejas


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

John H. Reagan Senior High, Spirit of '76, Houston, Texas


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

RC's Mom said:


> Check post #5...as always, if WC bothers to show up, it is always a wasted trip. :biggrin:


You better bit your tongue.


----------



## RobtoeMC (Nov 7, 2006)

Northbrook Senior High School (Spring Branch ISD) 1977


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Westbury Sr. High 1985


----------



## MZapalac (Aug 12, 2005)

St. Pius X H.S.- Houston, TX - Class of 82


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

FishBone said:


> You better bit your tongue.


Truth hurts, huh?


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Needville High School...Class of '80

MrsTroutsnot


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tombo said:


> Waianae High school, Oahu Hawaii class of 70. I was never so afraid of going to school in my life.


I went to Kailua HS in 1970. I know EXACTLY what you mean ! Lord, that was a nightmare. I did play football with Mike Singeltary on the Kaneoi Marine AFB team. He was already a mean SOB at age 16!

Dad retired and we moved to the big city of Hitchcock.

Gradulated from Hitchcock HS in 73. Can't beleive I'm the first Bulldog to post up. Man, I had some serious fun there !!


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

texas city 97


----------



## Gunslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

Kirbyville '99


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

Jeff Davis HISD 1978
Carl Crawford, Rocky Juarez, Kenny Rogers (the singer, not the pitcher)


----------



## Captain W (May 26, 2004)

Mercedes High School (South Texas)


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Sonora HS, Sonora TX class of '86


----------



## goodonya (Feb 21, 2007)

Heritage Hall HS, Okla. City - '74 & I knew the valedictorian.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

wading_fool said:


> New Braunfels High School...Mighty *Unicorns* 1986





Tankfxr said:


> I have not seen anyone else so i will be the first to do it.
> Calhoun *Sandcrabs* 1998


unicorns? sandcrabs?

i'll bet y'all scared all of the other mascots half to death.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Uvalde High School '93


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Dang, this thread grew quick. 

Lots of interesting stuff though.


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

ball high school co 04


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

South Houston High Class of 1994


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Douglas MacArthur - San Antonio 1976

Rice head football coach David Bailliff was in my gratuation class.


----------



## Ol'Bob (Mar 2, 2007)

*S.P. Waltrip*

S.P. Waltrip
Houston
1975


----------



## Woody (May 25, 2004)

nosaltincentxUvalde High School '93 

Who be this???


----------



## cfish (May 21, 2008)

Pearland 76


----------



## diamondback7 (Jul 22, 2004)

*BFND*

BFND Stands for Bobcat Fight Never Dies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's really a pretty cool story of how it got started.


----------



## FishTails (Aug 13, 2005)

James Madison High School


Houston

D.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Santa Fe- class of '93.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Brazosport


----------



## Stealth19 (Jul 12, 2005)

La Grange - 1994


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*163 posts before I snagged one*



Txducksndogs said:


> dobie 83
> pearland sucks more


In the day, we would gather at the Telephone Road Twin on dollar night (Monday) and seems like there was always a fight breaking out between P'ville and Dobie, or sometimes Milby would wonder down to our turf. Actually, we had some level of respect for Dobie, they were almost as ******* as Pearland!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

No kidding!


sandollr said:


> Actually, I'm a little amazed that we have so many high school graduates on this board.
> 
> Ha!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

cfish said:


> Pearland 76


Cfish, you're a classmate - and now a neighbor, I'm in Santa Fe. PM me


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

*Galena Park*


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow! 31 pages and Im still the only one that graduated from the big town of Danbury, lol


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

Cy-Fair Class of 88


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

Strake Jesuit


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

dwhite said:


> Wow! 31 pages and Im still the only one that graduated from the big town of Danbury, lol


I hear ya.

I know that 2cool is made up mostly of folks in the coastal area but I would have thought at least 1 other person graduated in Dallas, TX.

I may have missed it but I don;t recall seeing anyone.


----------



## majek23 (May 28, 2004)

*High School...*

W.B. Ray in Corpus - Class of '76


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

holland high, 04. Class of 32 people i was in the top 15. Never had a state champ in anything. We played giddings state school in football. The only time i got on espn was when they did a doc on them.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Cy-Fair class of '77


----------



## hdpifish2 (Aug 11, 2005)

WALLER H.S. 1974


----------



## finseeker (May 21, 2004)

*Brasport Exporters:texasflag*


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*HS*



mastercylinder said:


> unicorns? sandcrabs?
> 
> i'll bet y'all scared all of the other mascots half to death.


We were the mighty Kittens in Jr. High - that was embarrasing - no wonder we only won one or two games.

A&M Consolidated HS 1981 - College Station - we grew up to be Tigers


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Good Lord!! I've got socks older than most of you guys. Lake Highlands, 1968 Dallas (Richardson). Home of Morgan Fairchild except back then it was Patsy McClenny.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> CE King class of 1990. All we need is someone from Galena Park or Crosby to complete an East Side Brew Crew. Anheiser Busch is over there ya know.


Well I guess I'll be the first from Crosby to post - 1977.
Home of the Stomp.


----------



## steve126 (Feb 8, 2007)

Killeen High School Clas of 88"..ROODAWGS!!!!!


----------



## FlounderP (Jul 4, 2008)

Alvin High 1978


----------



## steve126 (Feb 8, 2007)

Killeen High School Class of 88".. ROODAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

G-Money said:


> Good Lord!! I've got socks older than most of you guys. Lake Highlands, 1968 Dallas (Richardson). Home of Morgan Fairchild except back then it was Patsy McClenny.


 I have to admit, Morgan Fairchild sounds hotter than Patsy McClenny.


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

Deer Park High School class of 1995.


----------



## dfish (May 31, 2007)

Hondo HS 99


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hevy Dee said:


> We were the mighty Kittens in Jr. High


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Lampasas High School - Class of 1998


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Uvalde High. '98 & still loyal and true!


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

Dobie '75


----------



## dday0970 (Apr 7, 2009)

Westbury 89


----------



## HookedUp7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cy-Fair class of 1994


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

St. Thomas H.S. class of 1989


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> CE King class of 1990. All we need is someone from Galena Park or Crosby to complete an East Side Brew Crew. Anheiser Busch is over there ya know.


Gettin' tore in '94. Crosby High School


----------



## jjd79 (Aug 18, 2005)

Port


----------



## jjd79 (Aug 18, 2005)

Port Arthur Thomas Jefferson Yellow Jackets 1979, Jimmy Johnson, Janis Joplen


----------



## Txducksndogs (Dec 30, 2007)

workorfish said:


> In the day, we would gather at the Telephone Road Twin on dollar night (Monday) and seems like there was always a fight breaking out between P'ville and Dobie, or sometimes Milby would wonder down to our turf. Actually, we had some level of respect for Dobie, they were almost as ******* as Pearland!


We had respect for pearland, especially when most of the dudes kicked out of pearland ended up at dobie. I really don't think anyone liked dobie
we fought with everyone SoHo, Rayburn, creek, lake......

I got a kid in creek now so I have to set an example, them were the days when a fistfight and a handshake settled it.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Stephen F. Austin H.S. Sugar Land Texas C/O 1998


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

well i guess im the only person that fishes that went to hitchcock high school class of 1993 home of the fighting bull dogs


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

south houston class of 96, I was held back a year for political reasons


----------



## FishingExpress (Jun 10, 2008)

Dickinson High School 
Class of '96
Go GATORS


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Texas City High
Class of '97

Home of the Fighting Stingrees!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryano (Jul 7, 2005)

J. Frank Dobie. 92'


----------



## doopydo_19 (Aug 11, 2005)

Brenham High class of '02


----------



## TUORT (Mar 9, 2007)

South Houston High 84


----------



## redhead (Jul 24, 2006)

*Bay City*


----------



## Speckled Horn (Mar 5, 2006)

Katy High '91. Go Tigers!


----------



## ELMO4635 (Jan 10, 2007)

1981 - French High School (no longer there...) - Beaumont, TX


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

klien oak first grad class 85


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

C. E. King, Class of '88. Spent every weekend at the Stomp, except for those that I was hunting or fishing!



yellowmouth2 said:


> Well I guess I'll be the first from Crosby to post - 1977.
> Home of the Stomp.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Alice Coyotes Class of '89...20th year reunion just around the corner!


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Sam Rayburn, Class of '66


----------



## CoastalCutie84 (Jan 26, 2009)

Clear Lake c/o 2002


----------



## cap202 (Jul 2, 2006)

Uvalde High School....1972


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Waltrip, Houston, 1972
Only famous person I can think of is Patrick Swayze. That is his real name but he was known as "Buddy", and there is no dirt on him, he was a decent guy back then too.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

CoastalCutie84 said:


> Clear Lake c/o 2002


24 years old and 5:14am

Either you got up REAL early today or you just got in from Friday night.

Which is it? Don't lie.


----------



## bigmex (Aug 12, 2005)

Pasadena 99


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Bishop Stang High School, North Dartmouth, Massachusetts. Class of '73. They were glad to see me go!


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Haysville Ks. Campus High - Home of the "Fighting Colt's" 1977


----------



## westendwilla (Nov 10, 2006)

St. Mary's Dominican High School class of 1965 in New Orleans!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Wurzberg HS West Germany 1992


----------



## bioteacher (Jul 12, 2006)

South Houston class of '68. Didn't get enough so I went back to J.Frank Dobie for 27 years, '77- 04.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Waltrip, Houston, 1972
> Only famous person I can think of is Patrick Swayze. That is his real name but he was known as "Buddy", and there is no dirt on him, he was a decent guy back then too.


I thought of another ...The Undertaker


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Hale H.S., Hale, MI, Class of '82, # of seniors=63


----------



## boatpaint (May 21, 2004)

Strake Jesuit class of '78. Son was class of '05.


----------



## Holden-On (May 8, 2009)

Marine Military Academy...... Class of 1995


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Pasadena High School c/o '62


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Bay City High School Class of 1996


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

B.F Terry class of 96


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*school*



FISHTEXX said:


> Cy-Fair class of '77


I was in the class of 75 my brother was 77 or 78


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Vidor High school Class of 96, I got me a good educmacation


----------



## jxallsbr (Mar 25, 2009)

All these post and still noone from Huffman.Man must be a bunch of no fishin losers from there.And its right on the lake.FIGURES...HAHA...


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Lake Highlands High.. Richardson ISD in dallas... class off hmmmmm i dont remember


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Arlington High class of 1970


----------



## Jim-Bo (Jun 14, 2005)

Reagan class of 61


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Berlin Ct , 82


----------



## rkm (Jul 6, 2005)

Danbury High School
Class of '89


----------



## rkm (Jul 6, 2005)

saltwater_therapy said:


> Tidehaven High School. El Maton, Texas Class of 1997
> 
> http://www.tidehavenisd.com/


My wife is class of '96 from Tidehaven.


----------



## Randsims (Oct 7, 2007)

Ganado High class of 1984


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Northbrook High School in Houston 1996


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*laporte*

laporte hs grad 92-93


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Lanier High, Austin, 1982


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

Angleton HS 1995


----------



## excapmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

To Billlovesfishing...............................It's Aldine Independant..............I am from MacArthur H.S. Class 1968......Go GENERALS!!!!


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Waller HS Class of 2002


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*BFND*

*BFND- The story behind "Bobcat Fight Never Dies" *

Sometimes when life deals you a rough hand, you look around and find something to cling to. You look for a reason to keep going, a reason to keep your spirits up, a reason to keep trying.

Cy-Fair football has always been something important, but in 1972, The Bobcats weren't just something, they were everything.

It was his senior year: Football season. The lights, the crowds, the excitement, the injuries.

"We went into the season with the number two quarterback in the state," said Robert Tidmore, a linebacker for the Bobcats in 1972.

Today he coaches swimming and teaches BCIS an hour each day, but when he attended this school as a student, football was his life and this season was going to be the season to end all others.

At the first game, the team stepped onto the field and in a made-for-the-movies moment, Kenny Pridgeon, the number two quarterback in the state, took his place on the starting line. The Bobcat's tailback was a freshman, a freshman so good he had beaten out seniors for a starting position on varsity. 
Of course, the best stories are about underdogs and the Bobcats were about to become just that. Halfway through the first quarter of the first game, Pridgeon was slammed into the turf and suffered a complete shoulder separation.

"As I was tackled I landed on my right shoulder as a Bellaire lineman piled into me," Pridgeon said. "The next play I tried to continue and we needed a yard as a quarterback sneak was called. I got hit again on my right shoulder and that proved to be the final blow."

The team was disappointed, but still had a fighting chance to do well. Then in the third quarter of the second game, the tailback took a head-on hit and fractured a vertebra in his neck.

Though two of their best players were out for the season, the Bobcats still had the rest of the team to fall back on. Or so they thought.

"Next week during practice, about 30 players came down with viral meningitis. We're 0-2 and we had to move up about 30 JV players to play the next game."

When Pridgeon got the news, his reaction was "disbelief - What else could go wrong?"

It can take up to eight weeks to fully recover from viral meningitis, so most players missed nearly the entire season. Worse yet, the team lost the majority of its starters. Doctors traced the outbreak back to the team's "octopus" - the water cooler.

Each game, the few remaining seniors and the JV players took the field with every intention of winning.

"We're going to try to win the game. That was the attitude for every game," Tidmore said. "That's the whole purpose. Otherwise you're setting yourself up to lose."

The first half of the game would be competitive, but during each second half, the opposing teams would dominate.

The team hadn't lost its spirit, but the season was getting harder and harder each day. Head coach Tommy Ward knew the team needed something to hold them together, something to remind them why they weren't giving up.

Around the sixth game, the team walked into the locker room and saw their new rallying cry painted across the walls.

"Bobcat Fight Never Dies."

Game after game, opposing coaches came up to him and told him that they knew how many players had to be replaced but that Cy-Fair's players never gave up. Every game, every play, the boys gave their all even after a season of losses.

"What good coaches do is try to find ways to make you believe" said Pridgeon.

Still, as the season wore on, tensions built. 
"The coaches were frustrated. The players were frustrated. You just went out every day and tried to overcome the frustrations, take it game by game," Tidmore said.

The glorious season the players had been imagining never materialized. But the season remained an astounding success for reasons the players couldn't have anticipated.

The community rallied around the team who played its heart out every game.

"Bobcat Fight Never Dies"

"They didn't give up on us, we didn't give up on them. No matter how bad things get, you have to keep going because the strong will survive. You can still go on, it was not like it was the end of our lives."

Every single game that season sold out.

As the season progressed, loss after loss, the team focused on what they could do. The punt returner ran back a few punts for touchdowns that season, including one that was 103 yards. The Bobcats held teams to less yardage than anyone expected. The entire time, the team never forgot that Bobcat Fight Never Dies.

Thirty four years later, the same phrase still permeates Cy-Fair sports. Over the years, it has been shortened to BFND and in some ways its meaning has been lost. Few students know anything about the 1972 football season, but the same spark lives on.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Santa Fe Indian of 1999


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Ross S. Sterling baytown, tx class of 01


----------



## 4-D (Dec 5, 2005)

Ingleside high school and Marble falls high. Class of 87


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

ELKHART HIGH, AND PALESTINE HIGH, TX


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

New Braunfels High School...1982


----------



## Rainy (Jul 30, 2005)

Channelview High School, Class of '68.

Cheerleader mom was one of the kids in my neighborhood..


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*Lot of young pups here*

Columbus High School, Columbus, Georgia - 1967


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

North Shore. Class of 90/91.5

Long story.


----------



## lchien (Nov 22, 2006)

gigem87 said:


> Same here - Lee Generals. Class of 1982.
> 
> Used to be a good school, now known as a "dropout factory".
> 
> ...


me 2, Robt. E Lee, Houston, 1970.
Wonder if the Mascot/flag has changed - sure it must have.
Back when i was there they had a 95% rate of attending college.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Copiague High School Class of '66
Copiague, New York


----------



## Spiderweb (May 22, 2004)

*Commerce High School*

Commerce High School 
Commerce Texas
1973


----------



## FishinAg (Feb 7, 2005)

Montgomery HS '89
Montgomery, TX
Went through all 40 pages to see if we were represented yet, nobody really famous but Montgomery is the "Birthplace of the Texas Flag" designed by Charles B. Stewart.
And my parents were both "Fightin' Sandcrabs" class of '64 and '65


----------



## jj jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Texas city high school class of 2000.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

I cant believe I am the only one from Sonora Texas on here!


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Sam Rayburn HS in Pasadena Class of 2001


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I am from the streets yo.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Alvin, 1984


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

San Angelo Central High School class of 98


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

deerdude2000 said:


> *BFND- The story behind "Bobcat Fight Never Dies" *
> 
> Sometimes when life deals you a rough hand, you look around and find something to cling to. You look for a reason to keep going, a reason to keep your spirits up, a reason to keep trying.
> 
> ...


neat story Don!!!


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

Weimar High School - 2003

- Baseball State champions '00, '01, lost in the final four in '02, and champs in '03...

- No famous people yet!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Plano Senior High School '84


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

muddnasty said:


> Every where we go, people want to know who we are, where we come from, so we tell them, we are the Generals, Mighty Mighty Generals...Aldine MacArthur C/O 89 back when we were good.lol old school 21 5A represent..
> 
> I can't spell validictorian either....lol


Aldine High School c/o '85. Mighty Mustangs, we owned the Generals!!


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*Go Big Red!*



wedington said:


> Ballinger High School, 2000


La Porte High School class of 77, Freebird.
But my heart still takes me back home to West Texas and Ballinger.

If we had not come to the coast I would have been a Bearcat, and part of a Texas High School football tradition second to none.

But I was able to be a part of the rise of La Porte football.

Ranger Bob


----------



## Goat (Jun 1, 2004)

Cy-Creek '90


----------

